# Big bubbles coming up from the subtrate



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

What kind of substrate and do the bubbles smell bad when they burst?


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

No smell. Aquatic compost with tropica plant subtrate and capped off with zambezi sand

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

As long as the tank or bubbles do not smell like rotten eggs, you should be fine. If you don't aerate your substrate, I would suggest you do if you do not have snails to do this for you. Using a unused chopstick and poking around all over the place once a week ( or more if you need it) will prevent these pockets from forming. 

More reading about this subject on the Barr Report. Bubbles coming out of gravel - Aquarium Plants - Barr Report


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

Even if you do have burrowing snails, poke the substrate all over at least a couple times a week. Be careful not to stab your fish (I did once :icon_cry. If you don't, it can lead to fish deaths either just from the CO2 (that's what it is, from the compost decomposing) or from the gases becoming more toxic.


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

Cheers smooch

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

You're welcome.


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

Will have a poke around in there in the morning. 01.20am here so bed time for me lol

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

I was going to make a comment about poking but thought better of it. It would have been in poor taste and these forums are not meant for those kinds of jokes. LOL


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

Wise decision lol

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## thanatopsian (Dec 11, 2016)

Smoosh's Barr Report link has the right of it. Aerobic soil conditions are conducive to microbs that produce CO2. It is unlikely they will produce enough to "toxify" your tank (CO2 isnt toxic, but it does form carbonic acid in water that can result in a radical ph shift that kills your fish. CO2 bubbles out of water more easily than it disolves, however, so that is highly unlikely to happen, esp since the microbes that produce the CO2 are also sensitive to ph shifts.). 

Hydrogen Sulfide is produced by microbs that favor an anaerobic environments. Hydrogen Sulfide IS toxic, and also acidifies your water. If you smell rotten eggs, get your fish out and either aeriate or change your substrate.

Some anaerobic microbes produce H2, which will bubble out even more readily than CO2, can theoretically acidify your water (but wont do so in your tank), and is oderless.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Hydrogen sulfide is very unstable in presence of oxygen such is found in the water above the deepest substrates.
Add Iron that we dose for plant's, and it becomes even more unstable.
Next to no dwell time in most aquarium application's.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Just gonna drop this here I found it a good read. Hydrogen Sulfide in Aquariums

Dan


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks guys

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------

